#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  November Member of the Month!

## V

Sigh...
So it's that time again... Member of the Month. 

So I was asked to write this one and was excited to do so... Before they told me who it was for. After learning it was for my life-long nemesis, I refused. 

Of course, I eventually relented... after a vicious torture (with multiple yellow thong dances by Naz)  I "remembered" that he is actually a pretty cool guy...

So yeah, this member...  he tortures people, creates wars, is a madman, and he doesn't even post BLOGS. 

Oh, right... I'm supposed to talk about all the good things. If I can find any. Just look at all the dust all over him... must have been around RPA for some time, somehow still managing to remain extremely active. I mean, he joined in 2010!

And he seems to spread himself right across the board too, popping up _everywhere_. You just can't get away from him! Joining RP's, posting in the entertainment section, posting in the RPA Vlog thread, dominating Downtown, general spamming around. Seems to hang about the Madness section quite a bit, too, posting irrelevant threads all the time.

Pshh I mean, 3478!!!! ? . like what is next '5212'?

Any topic will do for him, Lack of Sleep, thankful for being mad then trying to find medical advice for this madness, not to mention his delusions of owning Downtown... 

He even wants you to use Colours! Grrrrr seriou- oh wait... that's kinda cool.

On a somehow related note, he takes place in many RP's where he looks to cause more wars and harm other characters. Just look at the titles! Ruffians, RPA Civil War, Earthia, Resident Evil, Deadliest Warrior, Academy of Supernatural Arts, and that vigilante RP. Yeah, wait 'till you hear the names of his favorite bands...

Monolith Deathcult, Devin Townsend, God Module, The Birthday Massacre, Ministry, KMFDM, Blink182, Combichrist, Lords of Acid (all quite lovely sounding)  and you can find more about them in... Imp's Musik Korner.

Oh, wait. There goes the surprise of finding out who this is.

Congratulations Imp! Well done in naming your threads like that. 

Might as well now mention The Inane adventures of Imp  his story starring himself and other members of RPA, where you will read of "the courageous yet dimwitted Imp's daring adventures as he tackles RPA's many members of the Rogues Gallery and day to day problems.." The story itself is hysterical and interactive in such a way that it has sucked in many members of RPA into its words, generating a kind of religious "following" for more updates...
_But more importantly_, his obsession with his own hair. (At this, he would probably scoff and add, "Hair? HAIR?! You mean the golden, mighty strands of godliness bestowed upon me with the power of the Allmighty Hair ..deity!")




> Collecting himself after watching Imp, Koti presented his partner. "This is Edynol." Imp took note of the soldier's long dark hair and a sudden feeling of jealousy overcame him. As Koti continued to introduce Edy, Imp felt his own hair, stretching it out to see it's length in comparison to Edy's.


And the The Imp Show, of course! His foray into a talk show with members of RPA. Full of terrible jokes. And a lack of recent updates.  :*stare*:  He interviews, entertains, and awesomifies you!

His frequent attempts to take over RPA have been foiled, time after time. Events described in the open book that is Imp...




> My Book : Page 47 :  Imp decides one again to attempt to over throw the Administrative staff of RPA. Trying to coerce the membership to turn on us, the beloved one's, to his dark and evil plans for ruling RPA.   Little does he realize, they have all been drugged since logging and his attempts, while admirable, are quite useless.    They have no choice, but to love US!  We once again, crush the resistance.
> 
> Imp's Book : Page 47 :  I will do it this time.  I swear by all that is Frickin holy I will take over this damn site. Those moderators and admins will RUE the day! Yes I said RUE, I like that word and shall use it as I please.  Now where did I put my soup?  And why isn't my cape out of the laundry!?


He often changes the way he posts to reflect his signatures. Ork, Sauron, Chaos and Bane he's taken as a role around RPA. 

Outside RPA Imp is an Art teacher. You can check out some of his artwork. He has won a scholarship for this work here. A SCHOLARSHIP! Yeah, he's THAT good. And this is also one of his favourite works.

What, you want to learn more about what Imp is really like?

"Well... You look at him, and he's this super tall, pale, all black-clad, scary-looking guy, and then you start talking to him and you discover the awesomness hidden beneath... He has the most offensive, hysterical sense of humor. He is an exceptionally talented artist. He is so much fun to talk to and be around. He's an inspiring writer. He's friendly and helpful to almost everyone he meets. He cares about his friends very much. And, at the end of the day? He's just a dude who's still in search for that one special gal to spend the rest of his life with. Aww!  :*wub*: " 

But if you ever wish to learn more, why not interrogate Imp?!

I can't think of anything else....There's so much that he does that it's almost overwhelming, just look at all the links in here! Brother. You bring more than you can imagine to RPA. 

CONGRADULATE IMP

_Co-written by Alice_
_With also a word from Merry_

----------


## Imp

Me before this.

Me after.

With that out of the way...

What an epic co-post you guys did and I'm happy to be among the MOTM noobs folks!

Currently sorta speechless so I'll uh... return later. 
*slowly backs away until outside to which then starts doing the moonwalk out of excitement*

----------


## G

Congrats!!  ::D:

----------


## Kris

Way to go Imp  :=D:

----------


## Evil Troy

NOOOO!!! What have you done!!! This award is going to go straight to his head! Might as well just go ahead and sign RPA over to him now.  :XD: 

Congrats dude, you've earned it!

----------


## Storm

Congrats Sir Imp, expect Glitter and Squirrels and Peanut ButterCookies when I am off work tonight (well, mayhaps not the cookies ... you know the Squirrels, they will most likely eat the cookies on the way to delivering them, you might have some crumbs left though  ::D:  ).

----------


## Koti~

Way to go imp master!

----------


## Naraness

You know, it's funny! Because the other day I was wondering why Imp had never won this award before!  :XD: 

Congrats!

----------


## Soulio

Imp just win because everyone feels sorry that he thinks his hair is all luxurious and such...
WONT BE LUXURIOUS IF I CUT IT!!!!!
Hahaha, congratulations Imp. REP ATTACK!!

----------


## Jacogos

No wait, seriously? I got MOTM before IMP did?

I swear, you people have no idea what you're doing xD

CONGRATS IMP. IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME.

----------


## Tune

:XD:  It was all his attacks on the Mods that did it, Jaco! Or at least that's the only logical thing I can think of.

Congrats, Imp  :=D:  I'll celebrate the fact that *both* Jaco and I got the award before you. Feel free to kill Jaco later.

----------


## Jacogos

> It was all his attacks on the Mods that did it, Jaco! Or at least that's the only logical thing I can think of.
> 
> Congrats, Imp  I'll celebrate the fact that *both* Jaco and I got the award before you. Feel free to kill Jaco later.


Yeah, I guess him being so quiet the past month or so earned him a little leniency... xD And that's true, you did get it before him, too, but you're a mod xD (cause yeah... that matters :P)

... wait, what was that about me?

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## mcstringer

Grats Imp.




> Yeah, I guess him being so quiet the past month or so earned him a little leniency... xD And that's true, you did get it before him, too, but you're a mod xD (cause yeah... that matters :P)
> 
> ... wait, what was that about me?



I am and have never been a mod so... I still have no clue how I became a MotM. The only common connector I can see is that every MotM is some kind kind of crazy.

----------


## Jacogos

> I am and have never been a mod so... I still have no clue how I became a MotM. The only common connector I can see is that every MotM is some kind kind of crazy.


Yeah I was just bein' mean to Fortune, its not just bein' a mod that gets you the title xD

But yeah, the crazy factor is certainly a connection we can't fail to notice :P

----------


## Kris

> The only common connector I can see is that every MotM is some kind kind of crazy.


We are all crazy.

----------


## Jacogos

But I'm a little worse than others and -I'M STEALING THIS THREAD WITH MY POINTLESS DRIVEL.

----------


## V

Because you love Imp so much, right Jaco? 


 :XD:  so good how quick this derailed, Imp lacking congratulations  :XD:

----------


## Raindrop

Grats bro

----------


## The Imposter

Ok allow me to clear this up, obviously MORM (mis-typed on purpose) is a secret controversy on the way the government keeps tabs on unsuspecting members.

Imp knows that I'm happy he got it though...and I'm pretty sure Imp has got it before if I remember a random conversation ages ago...

Anyways Imp, way to go man! Good job!

----------


## Merry

We are all Jumping for Joy to finally give this to you IMP!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Congrats Imp!!!

- - - Updated - - -

OH PS

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

About damn time Imp! What took you so long?

Seriously congrats mate.

----------


## Miss Skizzy

Congrats Impster!  :XD:

----------


## Love Amore



----------


## V

Congratsssss again!

----------


## Merry



----------


## V

Daaaaammmmmmmn you IMMMMMMPPPPPPP!

Oh....

I mean, congrats...

----------


## Merry



----------


## Rhomeo

You're the MoTM!?
WHY IS IT THAT THE MONTH YOU GET IT, I DON'T LOOK

----------


## Merry



----------


## Porcelain Doll

Congrats Imp  ::D:

----------


## Imp

Thanks, everyone who has commented!  :=D: 

I'll write up a massive response to EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU on here! ^^

----------


## mcstringer

Heh, Imp you are seriously going to give everyone a mass response for a congraduations for you? More proof you are crazy. You prove my point. Crazy= MotM

----------


## Imp

We're all crazy.  :;):

----------

